# Errore di compilazione mesa7.0.1

## Alucard13

Ciao,

aggiornando il sistema mi da un errore mentre compilo mesa7.0.1 e non so come risolverlo:

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 167) media-libs/mesa-7.0.1 to /

 * MesaLib-7.0.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * MesaLib-7.0.1.tar.bz2 SHA1 ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * MesaLib-7.0.1.tar.bz2 SHA256 ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * MesaLib-7.0.1.tar.bz2 size ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                              [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                             [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                            [ ok ]

 * checking MesaLib-7.0.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                                         [ ok ]

 * QA Notice: USE Flag 'amd64-fbsd' not in IUSE for media-libs/mesa-7.0.1

 * QA Notice: USE Flag 'kernel_FreeBSD' not in IUSE for media-libs/mesa-7.0.1

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking MesaLib-7.0.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.0.1/work

 * Removing DO_DEBUG defs in dri drivers...

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.0.1/work/Mesa-7.0.1 ...

(cd configs && rm -f current && ln -s linux-dri-x86 current)

make default

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.0.1/work/Mesa-7.0.1'

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.0.1/work/Mesa-7.0.1/src'

../configs/current:31: *** missing separator.  Stop.

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.0.1/work/Mesa-7.0.1/src'

make[1]: *** [default] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.0.1/work/Mesa-7.0.1'

make: *** [linux-dri-x86] Error 2

 * 

 * ERROR: media-libs/mesa-7.0.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1695:  Called dyn_compile

 *           ebuild.sh, line 1033:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *           ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   mesa-7.0.1.ebuild, line  206:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake -j1 ${CONFIG} || die "Build failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   Build failed

 * 

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.0.1/temp/build.log'.

 * 

```

sapete aiutarmi??

----------

## Tigerwalk

controlla un po' le USE con cui hai compilato mesa

```
equery uses mesa
```

mi pare di capire che ti chiede delle USE specifiche per amd64....

----------

## Scen

Mah... ho fatto una prova veloce ieri e non mi saltava fuori quell'errore...

Hai provato a cancellare il tarball, aggiornare il Portage tree e rilanciare l'emerge?

----------

## djinnZ

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

>  * QA Notice: USE Flag 'amd64-fbsd' not in IUSE for media-libs/mesa-7.0.1
> 
>  * QA Notice: USE Flag 'kernel_FreeBSD' not in IUSE for media-libs/mesa-7.0.1

 

 :Shocked:  indi quoto quanto sopra.

----------

## Alucard13

non le vedo queste flag cmq vi posto l'output:

```

equery uses mesa

[ Searching for packages matching mesa... ]

[ Colour Code : set unset ]

[ Legend : Left column  (U) - USE flags from make.conf              ]

[        : Right column (I) - USE flags packages was installed with ]

[ Found these USE variables for media-libs/mesa-6.5.2-r1 ]

 U I

 - - debug               : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml .

 - - doc                 : Adds extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc)

 - - hardened            : activate default security enhancements for toolchain (gcc, glibc, binutils)

 - - motif               : Adds motif support (x11-libs/openmotif x11-libs/lesstif)

 + + nptl                : Enable support for Native POSIX Threads Library, the new threading module (requires linux-2.6 or better usually)

 + - video_cards_i810    : <unknown>

 + - video_cards_mach64  : <unknown>

 + - video_cards_mga     : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_none    : <unknown>

 + - video_cards_r128    : <unknown>

 + - video_cards_radeon  : <unknown>

 + - video_cards_s3virge : <unknown>

 + - video_cards_savage  : <unknown>

 + - video_cards_sis     : <unknown>

 - - video_cards_sunffb  : <unknown>

 + - video_cards_tdfx    : <unknown>

 + - video_cards_trident : <unknown>

 + - video_cards_via     : <unknown>

 - - xcb                 : Support the X C-language Binding, a replacement for Xlib

```

vi aggiungo anche altre informazioni ke magari sono influenti: 

al primo aggiornamento mi richiedeva di compilare anche i nuovi driver nvidia che io avevo masckerato visto che ho una nvidia MX 440  e con i nuovi driver da problemi... quindi ho dovuto commentare in make.conf per aggiornare il sistema:

```

...

#VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

...

```

a questo punto non ho piu' aggiornato i driver nvida restando ancora alla  1.0.9631-r1 ...

magari puo' dipendere da questo? visto che xorg-server-1.4-r2 richiede i driver aggiornati e anche questo pacchetto di mesa...

ps:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai provato a cancellare il tarball, aggiornare il Portage tree e rilanciare l'emerge?
> 
> 

 

come faccio?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Scen

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

> a questo punto non ho piu' aggiornato i driver nvida restando ancora alla  1.0.9631-r1 ...
> 
> magari puo' dipendere da questo? visto che xorg-server-1.4-r2 richiede i driver aggiornati e anche questo pacchetto di mesa...
> 
> 

 

No, non penso c'entri. I driver binari di nvidia sono totalmente indipendenti da mesa.

L'errore strano, nella tua compilazione è quel

```

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa-7.0.1/work/Mesa-7.0.1/src' 

../configs/current:31: *** missing separator.  Stop. 

```

Mi dà l'idea di un file corrotto, o qualcosa di simile.

 *Alucard13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps:
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> ...

 

Pulizia file temporanei di Portage della compilazione precedente

Rimozione tarball Mesa-7.0.1

Aggiornamento Portage tree

Riesecuzione emerge pacchetto

Tradotto in comandi:

```

rm -fr /var/tmp/portage/media-libs/mesa*

rm -iv /usr/portage/distfiles/MesaLib-7.0.1.tar.bz2

emerge --sync

emerge --oneshot mesa

```

----------

## Alucard13

Niente ho provato a fare tutto ma niente.... stesso identico errore...  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

